# Access to Leisure Battery



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Hi,

We acquired our Esprit Globetrotter I7870L back in July and I understand that the leisure battery is under the passenger's seat. However, it's not clear to me how to gain access to it. 

Do I need to take the seat off? If so, how?

Also, I understood from the salesman that the vehicle had two leisure batteries. Could they both be under the same seat? If not, is there an obvious place the second battery would be fitted?

Many thanks in anticipation of a few responses.

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

On ours if you slide the seat as far forward as you can then the battery is revealed its a close fit and doubt very much there are two there. Our second is under the side seat behind the driver's seat.

Hope that helps although your's is a slightly different model to mine.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> On ours if you slide the seat as far forward as you can then the battery is revealed its a close fit and doubt very much there are two there. Our second is under the side seat behind the driver's seat.
> 
> Hope that helps although your's is a slightly different model to mine.
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Thanks Greenie.

Unfortunately, when I slide the seat forward there is a metal plate under the seat. It looks as though I have to take the seat off.  
I wanted to check out the views of others before I went that far though!

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours did have the metal plate on top but we had another battery fitted in the side bench so left the plate off. Think the plate was just screwed on. Its a safety issue in case of accident cos the battery is flipping heavy.

Apparently according to my husband the seat is quite easy to take off and only a couple of big screws just heavy. 

If you ring Lowdhams at Nottingham they are Dethleffs suppliers or Premier you will get some help. Even doing a search on t'internet does not reveal where it is.

Am trying to remember who has a Dethleffs A class on here perhaps a search on here and a pm might help.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Thanks. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Ian,

This assumes that you have swivel seats.

On my Advantage T6571B there are two sets hexagon socket head bolts both front and back on the passenger seat. The upper set of bolts only fix the seat to the swivel plate, the lower set allow removel of the seat and swivel plate.

You can remove the seat and the swivel plate together by removing the lower bolts. To access these bolts swivel the seat slightly to reveal the bolts, once bolts are removed swivel seat to reveal the next corner and so on.

I currently also only have the single Gel battery (DETA DG80 353mm x 175mm x 190mm) that was fitted to the van. I will be replacing this battery with two Elecsol 110 Carbon batteries each being 353mm x 175mm x 190mm.

If you are going to change your batteries and have a Schaudt EBL 99 for charging and 12V distribution be sure to check the Battery type selector to either GEL or WET appropriately. See pic item 10.

Terry.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

bigtwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We acquired our Esprit Globetrotter I7870L back in July and I understand that the leisure battery is under the passenger's seat. However, it's not clear to me how to gain access to it.
> 
> ...


We had the 2006 i7850L and the battery was accessible by removing the fibre board cover (screws were off-centre hegagonal heads) that wrapped around three sides of the seat. It was screwed to the seat frame and once removed we could see the battery and its clamp. Remove the clamp and slide the battery out. Not the easiest of jobs. Our battery was under the drivers seat (LHD) and the control box was under the passenger seat. I think they started by putting a battery in the middle of the floor and built the MH around it.

There wasn't any room to put a second battery under the seat so we put it under the bench seat behind the driver so we had minimum length of cables.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Terry. It seems that mine has the same mounting arrangement as yours. 
I've been out and attempted to remove the seats. As is often the case with these things, someone else has been at it before me and I have one chewed up head on one seat and both a cross threaded screw/bolt on the other side and a captive nut that is no longer captive!!

It seems that I've some work to do!

Venwood, it looks like mine is diffeent from yours but thanks for the info. I know what you mean about it seeming as though everything else is built around the very item that you're trying to access though!  

Thanks all for your input and watch this space as I do have a few other queries that I'll post in due course! :wink: 

Ian


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Ian,

If you also have the Schaudt EBL 99 under the drivers seat, the manual can be downloaded from MHF Downloads section.

Terry.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Terryg said:


> Ian,
> 
> If you also have the Schaudt EBL 99 under the drivers seat, the manual can be downloaded from MHF Downloads section.
> 
> Terry.


Thanks Terry.

I've downloaded the manual and will get it printed off to accompany the others in my folder.

Ian


----------

